# Avast not working with an X on it after system restore



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

My Avast is not working after a system restore to an earlier date.

It has an X on it, on the system tray.

Tried to click fix button and start program on the Avast program, but no response.

What should I do ?

I am using Windows XP.

Thanks.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Right-click the Avast system tray icon, disable the shields, wait a few seconds, then re-enable them.

If the X is still there after a few minutes, go to Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs, right-click Avast and select Repair, then reboot after it's finished repairing.

If it's still not working properly, uninstall Avast, reboot, reinstall, then download the latest definitions.


----------

